# need to know bike model



## bennett (May 12, 2014)

I have just recently decided to help my girlfriend restore her old bicycle, but can't figure out the model.  Would like help so that I can find pictures of what it looks like new.  From the research I've done it's likely a schwinn from the Midwest.  The badge reads "our own hardware".  Any help would be greatly appreciated thank you.  G


----------



## bobcycles (May 13, 2014)

*1940 dx*

A prewar dx with a hardware store badge.....probably sold originally in the midwest (Dakotas, Minnesota etc EZ SPEED badge).  Not extremely rare or valuable, just a Schwinn built base model from the past
 neat cruiser.
ride it don't hide it.


----------



## bennett (May 13, 2014)

*thanks*



bobcycles said:


> A prewar dx with a hardware store badge.....probably sold originally in the midwest (Dakotas, Minnesota etc EZ SPEED badge).  Not extremely rare or valuable, just a Schwinn built base model from the past
> neat cruiser.
> ride it don't hide it.




Thanks for the quick reply.  After a bit more research it looks like one I saw on eBay and that person said it was a 1947 schwinn century


----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2014)

bennett said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.  After a bit more research it looks like one I saw on eBay and that person said it was a 1947 schwinn century




Small differences between the pre war and post war bikes but Bob nailed this one. I wouldn't spend much money but mostly just service it to ride it. V/r Shawn


----------



## fat tire trader (May 13, 2014)

You should at least clean and grease all of the bearings. If you decide to redo the paint and chrome, you will probably not be able to sell it for enough money to recoup your investment, so if you do decide to completely restore it, it should be for your enjoyment. 

If you remove the crank, the yerar is often cast into the crank arm between the bearing threads. You can also try to determine the year by using this guide 

http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/IDFACTS.html

There are a lot of Schwinn catalog images here

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/

I picked this page to show a bike similar to yours.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1939_b04.html


----------



## bennett (May 13, 2014)

*thanks everyone*

Yeah no the bike was free and she uses it as a prop for pictures.  I just wanted to fix it up for fun.  Not interested in profit.  Thanks for all the information everyone


----------

